# Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1650 Super WindForce OC



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2020)

The Gigabyte GTX 1650 Super WindForce OC is only marginally more expensive than the NVIDIA MSRP, yet includes premium features like fan-stop, a dual-fan thermal solution, overclock out of the box, and a backplate. We take a closer look, also to decide how it competes against the AMD RX 5500 XT.

*Show full review*


----------



## Xuper (Jan 27, 2020)

Where is 5600XT in chart (Performance per watt ) ?

Also Furmark result is strange.if you look at Peak ( gaming ) vs Furmark , different is minimal.Is it possible Nvidia Driver detects Furmark and block it? Furmark is famous as Power Virus.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2020)

Xuper said:


> Also Furmark result is strange.if you look at Peak ( gaming ) vs Furmark , different is minimal.Is it possible Nvidia Driver detects Furmark and block it?


NVIDIA power limiter. It physically measures whole board power and clocks down the card when exceeded



Xuper said:


> Where is 5600XT in chart (Performance per watt ) ?


I'm still undecided how to include it.. AMD original spec? OC BIOS? Both?


----------



## SlayerJC (Jan 27, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> 'm still undecided how to include it.. AMD original spec? OC BIOS? Both?


Both.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 27, 2020)

That 'performance per dollar' king is still my favorite graphics card in this group.  Although...admittedly I'm not fully up to date with the latest tech.  As I get older...I just don't feel the need to do so...nor could I keep up even if I wanted to...

Great review though...it's this group of cards probably up to and including the RX 5600 XT that I enjoy reading about the most.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## RealNeil (Jan 27, 2020)

Liquid Cool said:


> nor could I keep up even if I wanted to...


I can't either. I'm just keeping the dual card solutions that I have until they shudder and gasp their last.

And yes, it is a great review.


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 27, 2020)

Strange conclusion.
The difference between the 5500xt and the 1650 super seem negligible at best, but looking at the charts the 1650 is approx 1fps faster in 1080p and the 5500xt is approx 1fps faster at 1440p, in the uk the 5500xt and 1650 super are the same price. so there is no real performance difference  between the cards.


----------



## Rowsol (Jan 27, 2020)

I've been waiting for this. As I feared, the other publication I saw was right, the fans spin too fast. They reported 75% fan speed or 1800rpm, which is ridiculous given the size of the cooler and the wattage of the card. People shouldn't have to set a manual fan curve to get a quiet experience. The thing that I don't get is how the Palit single fan card has both lower temp and noise compared to this. I guess I'll pony up the extra dough for the MSI.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Jan 27, 2020)

SlayerJC said:


> Both.



Nah, pretty sure W1zz has better things to do, might as well be the OC OMG BIOS.

Dodgy launch either way, I suspect a few in Nv headquarters are having a giggle.


----------



## superGTX (Jan 27, 2020)

bought it, 
LOUD & HOT,
tweak it, either LOUD or HOT,
sold it,
GG MSi

*true story*


----------



## Nihilus (Jan 28, 2020)

There are a couple of 1660 cards being sold on Newegg for $200 now.  I think it is worth the extra $30.  The GDDR5 on the card overclocks like crazy and reaches near 1660 Super levels (the 1660 super is not as bandwidth starved).  Also  the extra 2 GB of vram would come in handy.


----------



## webdigo (Jan 28, 2020)

superGTX said:


> bought it,
> LOUD & HOT,
> tweak it, either LOUD or HOT,
> sold it,
> ...



I replaced the fans on my gigabyte 1650-super, with 2 bequiet fans I had laying around.
Never gets hot, and now super quiet too. This is at constant 500rpm regardless of load.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 28, 2020)

A decent gpu for 170$


----------

